# cable hdmi a rca



## shinseiky (Feb 8, 2011)

buenas tengo una duda la cual es que tengo mi tv normal, esos ps con el trc grande, ya la duda es que solo tiene salidas rca y no hdmi y lo que quiero es poner videos que descargo de mi pc en mi tv, osea conectar con un cable que he visto en internet que tiene por un lado un conector hdmi y por el otro 5 entradas rca (audio y video), de modo que quede como si fuera modo espejo osea lo que sale en el monitor salga en la tv, entonces diganme creen que funcionara esto .


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 8, 2011)

dudo que ese cable funcione, hasta donde se el hdmi usa señales digitales, no analogicas como el caso del video rgb, la configuracion de pines del conector hdmi aparece aqui:  http://pinouts.ru/Video/hdmi_pinout.shtml todas son digitales, creo que para convertirlo a analogo hace falta un componente activo


----------



## shinseiky (Feb 9, 2011)

si helminto algo si he visto en internet pero mirando el url que pusiste ay dice que el video se divide en 3 señales y audio en 8, el cable que yo digo tiene 5 rca 3 para el video (Pb/Cb,Pr/Cr,Y)
y audio(R,L). dime ni aun asi funcionaria.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 9, 2011)

Lo mismo digo, para eso haría falta un conversor nada sencillo. El cable debería de ser una caja con la crcuitería.


----------



## shinseiky (Feb 11, 2011)

no lo creo scooter el cable es sencillo es como cualquier cable de audio y video no tiene ningun conversor integrado. 

la unica solucion creo es comprar un conversor .... pero pensandolo bien mejor me compro una tv led como ya estan bajando de precio .... mas bien que tv samsung led me recomiendan.... maso kiero uno mayor a 46''


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2011)

Negativo. Son dos tecnologias diferentes.. el cable es un cazabobos.. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI comparalo con  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_compuesto


----------



## ferrari (Feb 22, 2011)

Lo que necesitas es un media player. Te sirven para todo lo que pones menos para trabajar como pc en la pantalla del TV crt y para jugar con el en el portátil. 

Lo que hace el media player es tener todos tus medios disponibles para ti en cualquier momento en donde lo conectes. Este media player tiene la opción para ponerle un disco duro interno de hasta 2TB y en el almacener toda tu información de videos, imagenes, musica. Para peliculas y videos varios es la mejor opción pues lee todo tipo de formatos (avi, mpg, mkv, real, mp4 y hasta ISO y VOB para imagenes de dvd.video) con y sin subtitulos.  Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 22, 2011)

Y si el cable es un cazabobos, ¿por qué vale no menos de 8 € el de metro y medio, siendo incluso señales digitales no siendo susceptibles al ruido? Me huele a TIMO...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2011)

También he visto cables de usb a rca sin ninguna conversión:enfadado:


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 23, 2011)

No digo eso, sino que me parecen carísimos los cables HDMI cuando no necesitan ni blindaje ni p***as en vinagre como traen. Hay hasta de 200 €... FAKE


----------

